
Men and women are created equal – or are they? We used AI to find out - imartin2k
https://peltarion.com/blog/data-science/men-and-women-are-created-equal
======
dvfjsdhgfv
> It is remarkable that with just a two or three phrase exchange in a movie,
> we can predict with a 74% accuracy whether a conversation is between two men
> or between two women. It would seem like we have a long way to go before men
> and women are created equal in movies. But there is a hope, and a lot has
> happened in the last few years

It seems a lot of people would love to completely eliminate all differences
between men and women. Nobody says we should homegenize all cultures making
them one uniform soup, so why do they want to make both sexes uniform?

